# Newbie boot question



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

hey, you could always just try renting a couple times ; and wrong section btw


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Would really suggest you get some snowboard specific boots. If you can rent a few times and take a lesson or two. Most resorts have a lesson and rental package.

That being said I did learn to snowboard in sorrels but that was over 20 years ago. We did modify the boots by using ski boot inserts and a bit of duct tape but I would not recommend it what so ever. Even had a friend who used plain work boots.

Highly suggest getting some snowboard boots.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

or if you still got those ski boots, drill some holes and t-nut/bolt them hard boots to a board...wouldn't even need them fancy bindings.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

or do the no boarding thing...strap/rope on the board


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: I learned in my sorels :laugh:
> 
> But no invest in snowboard boots because they are designed for what you are doing. The more comfortable the boot the better control you will have.
> 
> And I would think the price of sorels are almost as much as snowboard boots:dunno:


Well, I already own the Sorels 

Thanks for the responses folks. I will suck it up and buy some snowboarding boots.

As for the suggestions of rentals, that's nice but there is no rental shop in my yard :laugh: I have some nice terrain for practicing and getting a few runs in every day, which will help the learning curve. :thumbsup: I have actually spent several days snowboarding in the past, but that was fifteen years, 30 pounds and a knee surgery ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

BrewingBoarder said:


> Well, I already own the Sorels
> 
> Thanks for the responses folks. I will suck it up and buy some snowboarding boots.
> 
> As for the suggestions of rentals, that's nice but there is no rental shop in my yard :laugh: I have some nice terrain for practicing and getting a few runs in every day, which will help the learning curve. :thumbsup: I have actually spent several days snowboarding in the past, but that was fifteen years, 30 pounds and a knee surgery ago.


if you go to your local snowboard dealer they should let you rent a pair for a season. the place near me does atleast.


----------

